# Bilder von Blumen



## Eistee (2. April 2006)

Hi,
ich suche Bilder von Blumen um sie auf einem Flyer zu verwenden.
Wichtig wäre, dass die Farbe entweder (dunkel-)rot oder lila-violett ist.
Ausserdem sollte man die Blume gut aus ihrem Umfeld lösen/auschneiden können.

Ich dachte an etwas in dieser Art:












Wo kann ich (kostenlose) Bilder finden, die ich dann ähnlich wie auf den Bildern oben weiterverwenden kann?

Bin für jede Hilfe danken!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2006)

hier vielleicht: http://www.pixelquelle.de/search.php oder hier http://www.twicepix.net/imgdatabase/search.php?action=search&type=plain


----------



## holzoepfael (2. April 2006)

Auf sxc.hu hat es eine gute Auswahl an Blumenbildern, ich denke, da sollte es nicht allzu schwer sein, etwas passendes zu finden....


----------

